# Trampoline practice board



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys I want to make a practice board that I can use on a trampoline to work on various things. My initial idea was to take the trucks off a skateboard and just put some straps on it but I would expect that to damage the trampoline mat after prolonged use. So I thought maybe I could get some hard dense foam like a knee board is made out of and cut it into a skateboard shape. I figured something like that would be more suited for a trampoline. Does anyone know a better proven way to rig something like this up? Any help is great!

Thankyou


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

The BounceBoard is the safest trampoline cross-training accessory available and allows extreme board sports enthusiasts like snowboarders, wakeboarders, and skateboarders the ability to practice



They also have foam surfboards (for swimming pools) at Walmart that you can strap to your feet...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Like Mayor said try this. I have found them on eBay and CL or just order one new.

Skateboard or snowboard you can take a old swim noodle or new one. Make a slit length wise and wrap it around the board. Then duct tape it into place. May not look pretty but no way it will wreck the tramp.


----------

